# FreeBSD on Routerboard RB1100ahx2 (Mikrotik)



## felipebsd (Oct 15, 2014)

Regards,

I'm trying to run FreeBSD 10 on PPC Mikrotik equipment, model RB1100ahx2. 

The procedure is based on https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/BuildingMIPS

Building:

```
make -j4 TARGET=powerpc TARGET_ARCH=powerpc buildworld
make -j4 TARGET=powerpc TARGET_ARCH=powerpc buildkernel KERNCONF=MPC85XX
make -j4 TARGET=powerpc TARGET_ARCH=powerpc DESTDIR="/teste/powerpc/root" installkernel KERNCONF=MPC85XX
make -j4 TARGET=powerpc TARGET_ARCH=powerpc DESTDIR="/teste/powerpc/root" installworld
make -j4 TARGET=powerpc TARGET_ARCH=powerpc DESTDIR="/teste/powerpc/root" distribution
```

DHCPD:

```
subnet 192.168.10.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
        deny unknown-clients;
        option routers 192.168.10.1;
        option root-path "192.168.10.196:/teste/powerpc/root/";
        # tftp server address and kernel path
        next-server 192.168.10.196;
        filename "root/boot/kernel";
}

host rb1100ahx2 {
        hardware ethernet 4c:5e:0c:3b:a5:c2;    # the mac address of the board
        fixed-address 192.168.10.200;             # pick an unused address
}
```

/etc/exports:

```
/teste/powerpc/root/ -maproot=root -network 192.168.10/24
```

TFTPD:

```
tftp    dgram   udp     wait    root    /usr/libexec/tftpd tftpd -l -s /teste/powerpc
```

/etc/rc.conf:

```
dhcpd_enable="YES"
inetd_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
rpc_statd_enable="YES"
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
mountd_enable="YES"
```

Booting from network:

```
RouterBOOT booter 3.10

RouterBoard 1100AHx2

CPU frequency: 1066 MHz
  Memory size: 2048 MiB
    NAND size: 128 MiB

Press any key within 2 seconds to enter setup..
trying bootp protocol.... OK
Got IP address: 192.168.10.200
resolved mac address 08:00:27:BF:9B:62
Gateway: 192.168.10.1
transfer started .................................................. transfer ok, time=3.70s
setting up elf image... OK
jumping to kernel code
```

Maybe the question is the serial console. Any idea?


----------

